# Ammo shortage



## Moo Juice

Anybody finding it difficult to find turkey loads? My oldest son and I are setting well with 12ga loads but my youngest son shoots a vintage J.C. Higgins 16ga which belonged to my grandfather. We have some factory Federal loads in no 4. Shot which don't pattern very well, so we broke out a old Lee load all which I bought years ago but haven't used hardly at all and went to work. 
We settled on load data with components we had on hand which utilized federal hulls and primers, 24 grains of Longshot powder, Remington sp16 wads and one and one eighth oz. Of no.5 shot.
We kicked out 5 shells and headed to the farm to pattern them. I was pleasantly surprised. At 25 yards each shell would have made a clean kill with 15 to 20 hits in the head area.
I guess this ammo shortage isn't so bad after all. It forced me to make some father/ son time and to revisit a very enjoyable hobby while solving a problem at the same time.
Good luck to everyone this coming turkey season. Be safe out there.


----------



## miked913

I'm just glad I have a few boxes and only use 1 or 2 a year. Way to solve the problem with your kid involved!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Steelheader88

This is a good story. Thanks.


----------



## shot1buck

Great job! Glad to hear you solved the problem. Plus kids learned a few things I’m sure


----------



## CalebBone

Incredible, thanks for sharing, love it! Just another example of taking the abnormal, less preferred environment we have been living in for the last 12 months and choosing to make something special out of it! We have a lot to be thankful for. Thanks for reminding us all of that!!


----------



## ruffhunter

turkey loads are about the only ammo ive seen, but in much less quantities


----------



## rzrmitch

Finally found some game loads at a Dunhams 8.50 a box gotta just keep checking they are gone so quick


----------



## Muddy

Finding a 16 gauge turkey load would be about like finding a unicorn. Good thing you can load a few! Good luck hunting.


----------



## ironman172

I see 7.5 the most (dove&quail ) 6 shot or less not so much , was picking up some 410 shells
Figure I need a Taurus judge now for a woods gun


----------



## T-180

I have found a decent amount of turkey ammo, but that 16 gauge stuff is hard to come by.


----------

